# Competitions in Minnesota?



## kenno 2429 (Apr 27, 2013)

Any competitions in Minnesota that anyone knows about?  Would like to try my hand at one for the heck of it.


----------



## tucker81 (Apr 27, 2013)

I also live in MN and will let you know if I hear anything.  Depending on where you live there is usually a rib contest in my area.  But it is somewhat small.  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## kenno 2429 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Tucker, I'm in East Central Minnesota right on I35. About 45 minutes North of St. Paul


----------



## mackenthuns (Jun 14, 2013)

Mackenthun's Fine Foods in Waconia, MN is hosting our 10th Annual Rib Fest Competition July 20th.  

Space is limited, register now, it's filling up!


----------



## bigboysmokehous (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in La Crosse, Wi and am doing the Med City BBQ comp in Rochester, MN on August 9th-10th. Still room available the last I checked for more people.


----------



## uhgordo (Jul 2, 2013)

There's one in Watertown, SD on July 19th & 20th...staged on near a lake for some great views I bet..


----------

